# Problemas de Compuertas Logicas



## ceric (Mar 13, 2009)

El problema es el siguiente:
En un cuarto iluminado con una lampra incandecente, esta alimentado por una fuente de voltaje,la lampara esta controlada por 3 interruptores colocados en diferentes lugares, el circuito de la lampara esta gobernado por:

A)si la fuente de alimentacion esta funcionando y si la lampara no esta encendida, puede energizarse por el cambio de posicion de cualquiera de los 3 interruptores los 3 esten abiertos o los 3 esten cerrados

B)si la fuente de alimentacion funciona y la lampara esta encendida puede apagarse por cualquiera de los 3 interruptores

C)si la fuente de alimentacion no funciona la lamparano enciende.

bueno este es el problem aque debo de resolver, debo armar el circuito logico pero ni sikiera puedo hacer la tabla de verdad espero que me ayuden aunque sea con eso(tabla deverdad) les agradecere mucho cualquier ayuda (para esto solo puedo usar compuertas AND, OR, NOT)

Gracias Por Su Atensión


----------



## Apollo (Abr 1, 2009)

Hola ceric:

Todo iba bien hasta que llegué a la parte de:



			
				ceric dijo:
			
		

> ...puede energizarse por el cambio de posicion de cualquiera de los 3 interruptores los 3 esten abiertos o los 3 esten cerrados ...


Quieres decir que no importa el estado inicial de los 3 interruptores?
Porque si este es el caso, va a ser un poco difícl controlar la lámpara.

Podrías ampliar la información sobre este punto por favor?

Saludos al foro


----------



## fernandob (Abr 1, 2009)

muy tonta o redundante la explicacion, mas el punto c)

pero eso se hace con un teleruptor y pulsadores.

o dicho de otra forma pulsos a un FF-D , como no hay una clara definicion de la tecnologia a usarse en el planteo del problema creo que ya esta.

saludos


----------



## darck_khronos (Abr 1, 2009)

si hicieras una tabla de verdad con eso se solucionaria tu problema


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 1, 2009)

bueno.

sin irnos tanto al carajo...mi idea es la siguiente..

a) si se puede encender por cualquier interruptor es obvio que los 3 interruptores estan en paralelo (lo cual nos daria una compuerta tipo OR)

b) si se puede apagar con solo pulsar 1 interruptor ya hay un problema porque: 
si estan en paralelo: mientras 1 este conectado habra corriente.
si estan en serie solo habria corriente se los 3 estan cerrados, al abrir 1 cualquiera se corta la luz.

pero con eso no basta para resolver todo el tema de como deberan estar conectados los interruptores.

por eso no puede hacerse con interruptores y la luz.

hay q usar todo un circuito lógico y q a la salida entregue o no la luz:


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 1, 2009)

Aqui esta la solucion.

espero t sirva.

saludos.

según yo entiendo el problema es así:

Si Vcc = 0 la salida esta en 0
si Vcc = 1 los Interruptores pueden conectarse de a 1, ya q si se conectan 2 o + o se desconecta el unico q se conecto al inicio la salida vuelve a estar en 0.

espero t sea de ayuda.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 1, 2009)

Hola, aqui t dejo el mapa de Karnaugh y la ecuacion q tendrás q resolver con compuertas para lograr tu objetivo.

saludos.


----------



## ceric (Abr 2, 2009)

muchas gracias DJ Draco creo q esas es lamejor solucion hasta ahora, la desarrolare y te doy mis  resultados gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 3, 2009)

queres q t pase el circuito de compuertas lógicas tambien?


o eso lo haces vos?


saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 3, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> queres q t pase el circuito de compuertas lógicas tambien?
> 
> 
> o eso lo haces vos?
> ...



..................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 4, 2009)

Fernandob: Necesitas que te pase el circuito con las compuertas lógicas para resolver este planteo? ? ?

según veo no terminas de comprender el sistema de resolución por álgebra de Boole, mapa de Karnaugh y tabla de verdad, pero se te puede facilitar un poco si te paso el circuito de compuertas lógicas.

Igualmente existe un programa llamado Electronic Workbench o Multisim que te pueden dar más información muy buena.

saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 4, 2009)

que te vua poner, la cara de mi avatar lo dice todo .


----------

